# What is and what should never be



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

A song for all, In Loving Memory AND my Hana as we all continue to cope with loss whether it be years ago or as recent as today


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Hana was beautiful and I am so sorry for your loss.
Thank you for the song.
:hugs:


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

What a nice tribute. 

:rip: Hana


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Every Friday Hana


----------

